# PLEASE HELP ME!



## jacks'thunder (May 13, 2005)

Hi This is my first time posting on the rescue board but I been a lurker for a while now. I need any help you all can give! Please! Last nite my husband and I rescued a mini. I feel it was a rescue although the women I got her from would disagree. I answered an ad for a mini that needed a good home for a set price. Ok no problem, but the more we started to talk back and forth I felt somthing was wrong deep down.( some times you just know) 2 days before we were going to go get her I wanted to cancel. My husband talked me back in to going. So last nite we went. They were at a big horse show and she was tied in the trailer for 2 days with no bocket of water that I seen. She looked horrable! Never seen a brush(and you know they had them, they were at a horse show of petes sake!) Clumps of winter hair every where. They were laughing saying " yah we were sitting here petting her and it looked like it was snowing, ha ha!" She has a tooth that stickes out on the side of her mouth that she cut her self on in our trailer on the way home. Her feet look horrable, chipped up in spots and way to long. And heres the kicker... shes blind! Oh my goodness! I knew she was blind in one eye but not fully! Can you even imagine how scared she had to be( please forgive me this was so tramatic, I can't stop crying)! They had to back the trailer up to ours and drag/pull her in. Needless to say the ride how I was a mess! My husband is a rock! And I thank God for him! The only qusetion he asked was why didn't you leave her? I told him that I couldn't! I cant even talk about how we got her out of the trailer. I feel so bad for her. We had to drag her in to the stall. She was sooo stressed out she couldn't stand. I stayed with her for a little while but eventually went into the house. I prayed all nite thats all I could do. This morning I dreaded going out there and finding her dead. But... Great news..... shes alive and up and drinking and eating hay!!!! Sorry for the long story but I just needed to share this with people who understand! I need to know how to build a blind minis trust, where do I start? I'm not giving up on her! If she made it through this I know shes worth in! Please give any advise you can. I'm very open to any help!

Thank you and God Bless everybody who has the power to rescue! It is not for the weak!! LOL!!

Leya


----------



## shortymisty (May 13, 2005)

Hi

You sound like me, can't turn away an animal that you know is in dire straits. I would get a vet to look at her teeth and fix the one tooth. That may well make her feel a whole lot better and her eating habits will definitely pick up. I have a little guy that was afraid and I just put him in the round pen and sat in the middle of it with my handful of carrots. Talked to him coaxing him over (actually tempting




) and he warmed up nicely, now I have him greeting me in the morning and have even taught him to shake hands (oops hoof). Being blind, she should get use to your voice. A soothing tone always perked up my Babe as she was blind too. Lots of patience and love should bring your little girl around and sounds like she needed you to rescue her. Good for you for taking her.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 13, 2005)

shortymisty said:


> HiYou sound like me, can't turn away an animal that you know is in dire straits.  I would get a vet to look at her teeth and fix the one tooth.  That may well make her feel a whole lot better and her eating habits will definitely pick up.  I have a little guy that was afraid and I just put him in the round pen and sat in the middle of it with my handful of carrots.  Talked to him coaxing him over (actually tempting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi and thanks for the support! Do you leave a halter on him? The one they left on her was way to big and durring the strugle last nite it came off and all heck broke loose. Shes in a 12x12 stall right now. I think she just needs to relax and know shes not going anywhere. Does that sound right? I'm sooo stressed out about this. I'm not sure if I should go in with her and risk her hurting her self or just wait a few days. She rears up and falls over when shes scared. I'm just at a loss on what to do.


----------



## Davie (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for taking this little mare out of a horrible situation. *First and formost get a vet to come evaluate her*--get her current on vaccinations, get her on a worming program that will be safe for her as she is probably extremely wormy and have her teeth looked at. Next contact your farrier and get her feet done--it make take a while to get that corrected.

Start her a a low protein diet--straight oats for a week or so and then slowly add a highter protein ration so that you can get her weight up. Keep a good quality hay in front of her 24/7

As for her surrounding let her stay in her 12x12 stall for now until she becomes familiar with her surrounds and your voice. Make sure she knows where her feeder and water bucket are located and make sure they stay in that location. She may be blind but her other senses will take over. Take a stool and sit in the corner of her stall and just talk to her--reassure her that she is safe and everything will be OK. Groom her, lover on her.

Once she has time to settle down and get to know you. Then you can introduce her to a small outside paddock w/a shelter--make sure it is totally safe--you will have to walk her around the entire area. If you have another very layed back mini you can introduce her to that will help--the other mini should have a breakaway collar with a little bell on it so that the mare can locate her companion. They will become good pals and will become your mares eyes.

Thanks for have the willingness and fortitude to rescue this little mare. I know she will have a wonderful loving home now.

Davie


----------



## kaykay (May 13, 2005)

thank you so much for taking her in!!! im in full agreement with davie. get a veternarian out to see her first and see what advice he gives. you have to go very slow with minis that are in bad condition and stressed.

Please keep us updated and wed love to see pics

kay


----------



## shortymisty (May 13, 2005)

I agree with Davie and leave her in her stall, don't halter her, get the vet out, sit in her stall with her talking to her if she rears up tell her it's OK, just a reassurance that you are taking care of her. Takes a lot of patience as I am sure you know, but I guess at a starting point is contact the vet and let her assess your horse and then start building the bond. She's scared right now, unfamiliar surroundings and a soothing voice can work wonders. Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 13, 2005)

I was just out with her and she does not seem to be doing to good. Shes very wobbly and shes started drooling pretty badly. I have a call in with my vet but her voice mail says shes not in on Fridays or the weekend and will be in on Monday. I do not think she'll make it that long. I could just be parinoid but I'm worried shes going through too much for her body to take. Her nose is very cold and she is grinding her teeth alot. I do think she can see alittle out of 1 eye because she turns alittle when I talk to her. I feel so bad for her! When I go in I have to step right back out because I just bust out crying. I can't believe someone would treat her this way. It breaks my hart. I'm just waiting for a call back, hopefully she'll check her message. I'm completely frazzled!

Thanks for all the advise! If she makes it through I'll keep you up to date. As for pics I'm not sure how to post them and if I could I don't want to make everybody else cry like I've been doing!

Leya


----------



## virginia (May 13, 2005)

First of all calm down. If you're upset it will make it worse for the mare. Take a deep breath and a shot of Jack Daniels for you and a shot of Banamine for the mare. If she is grinding her teeth, she may be in pain. The Banamine should help. Time spent with her, giving her treats and talking softly will work wonders. Stroking her gently maybe even a little brushing will relax her. Let her know you're not going to hurt her. Is there another Vet you can call. Your Vet should have a backup on duty somewhere I hope. In the meantime, love her. Can you imangine how she feels when you pop in and start to cry when you see her? I know what I'd feel if someone walked in my room and when they saw me, started crying, I'd think I was dieing. LOL Bless you for taking her in..

Good luck

Ginny StP


----------



## MBennettp (May 13, 2005)

I have done many rescues and the absolute first step is the vet. If you can't contact your vet, contact another one.

You have to remain calm at all times when you are first introducing a rescue to a new situation. You can sit outside the stall and talk softly to her until she realizes that you aren't going to hurt her. This may take time. With Lady, it took weeks before she would not bolt when she saw a person. With the latest one, it was a couple of days. With a blind horse, your voice is all it has to go on.

Bless you for not leaving her in this situation. When she does come around, all the time and patience that it has taken will be repaid a thousandfold.

You might also think about contacting Bonnie Fogg. She helped us tremendously with Lady. She could communicate to your little one exactly what is going on and set her at ease about the new situation. You know the poor little thing is terrified.

Best of luck,

Mary


----------



## Davie (May 13, 2005)

If your vet is not in on Fridays, call another one--tell them the situation and that this mare needs to be seen today. She can't wait till Monday.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 13, 2005)

Ok here is a great up date... I got my self together and went out for some quiet time with her and started to pet her from outside the stall. Then slowly into the stall low where she could see me and started to brush her and tell her good things. I moved the hay from her feeder to the ground and now she is eating hay pretty good. I did talk to my vet and thank God she called. She can't get here untill Tuesday but gave me some great advice and will be on call so call her with any questions I have. Right now I'm just happy shes eating somthing. Thank you all!!!! Sorry I freeked out like I did! I was just in a panic! I've never delt with an animal sooo neglected and to see her in my barn made me feel guilty! Like I did somthing wrong! Crazy, crazy, crazy! I will keep you all posted and hopefully I'm all done freeking out! LOL!!

Thanks again! It's nice to know I'm not alone in this!

Leya


----------



## shortymisty (May 13, 2005)

Yea for you, she's probably thinking WOW this lady really cares and is a lot happier than you realize, eating and drinking is a great sign and the pooping etc part too. Make sure it's not really runny. Glad she is responding to you so nicely just that little inch towards us always puts a smile on our faces YEA


----------



## Marty (May 14, 2005)

Oh you poor thing......yes you have to get a grip and RELAX. By you getting so upset, the little one can "feel" your vibes so please stay calm around her all the time.

When you are approaching the barn, start talking, singing, whisteling then, before you even enter and keep on talking so she will not be startled anymore.

Horses don't take to moves and relocating that easily, so consider how scared she is.....and if you are freaking....you are not doing her any favors so just keep a nice comforting tone about yourself.

Now the drooling can be caused from clover in the hay. That is not a problem as long as she is drinking well. Just keep an eye on it.

Look, everything is new to both of you. And you also have that rock of a great husband to lean on so all is going to be good. Have a little faith in yourself too!

Now, I made you a nice hot cup of herbal tea. Sip slowely and God Bless you all.


----------



## smlotsocats (May 14, 2005)

Be careful when giving pain meds to a horse that is grinding it's teeth. That is one sign of gastric ulcers which stress will exacerbate or even cause. That could also be the reason she is so run down and thin as well. Sounds like you are making progress! Remember, this mare didn't become like this overnight and she won't get over it over night either. Time will be the key. Find somthing she really likes whether it's brushing or carrots or whatever and give her lots of it right now! Imagine what it must be like to be scared, alone and blind on top of it all!!! Reducing her stress is the biggest thing you can do now. Stress alone can kill animals and people! You are doing a good job and god bless you for saving this little animal from terror and neglect


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 14, 2005)

Blind horses can get along very well and adapt quite quickly as they ahve had to all there lives.

I would personally if you havea stall that is attached to a small run let her go out and get some exercise as she chooses it will also allow her to hear the sounds and get the smells of her new place down she relies on those more then most horses. Walk the fence line with her several times show her in and out of the stall several times and the water ect.. somewhere not to big where she wont be impossible to catch. Dont leave a halter on her if she is hard to catch get a farnum pony/foal fly mask it will give you something to get a hold of but will easily come off if she gets stuck on anything.

I am so glad she went home with you


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 14, 2005)

Ok one more very good update! I've not seen her drink any water or poop, but this morning most of her water is gone and a nice "normal" poop was in there! Yah! I never in my life thought I would be happy about poop! But Hey it's the little things that count right?! LOL! I water her pellets so it's like soup and she ate like crazy this morning! She's doing wonderful so far and all I can say is.. WOOH!!! this is not for the faint of heart! I'm telling you all THANKS!!!!! I did take my cup of tea out there this morning and did my chores like normal and she responded well to all the noise and movement. SOOOOO.... I'll just take it hour by hour! It still hurts to see her but I feel better knowing shes adjusting and taking it well!

Leya


----------



## kaykay (May 14, 2005)

im so happy for both of you. yep poop is an exciting thing when you deal with horses lol


----------



## mountain_waif (May 15, 2005)

....


----------



## SunQuest (May 15, 2005)

Oh Bless you Leya for not leaving her!!! Please don't feel any guilt as you did only good things for her! Many would have done what your husband said when he asked you why you didn't just leave her. You are giving that poor baby a chance at being loved and cared for like she deserves! The time and energy that it takes from you emotionally and possibly physically is definately taxing, but the rewards will receive as she makes progress will far excede andy effort you put into this now. Yep, it is not for the faint of heart and it truelly makes one cry to see what kind of condition that people let horses get into. But, be glad and happy that you have saved her from that torture. It is in the past for her, and her future is definately looking much brighter for her.

And know that you are really blessed with a husband that cares so much to let you take her in like you have.

I have a question for you? What is her name? Just curious... We don't need to have her registered name (if she has one) but what everyone calls her would be nice to know. Just makes it easier to think of her on a more personal level.

Everyone on here has given you great ideas on how to handle this. Please keep us posted on your progress and pictures would be wonderful! (pm me if you would like me to post them so I cand send you my email addy. I can't get to it until tomarrow though as I have family arriving shortly and will be offline the rest of the day.)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking this rescue home with you, so she can learn to be loved! It is always so sad to see horses in a situation like this. I'm like that too, I just cant leave the poor helpless ones behind! Once she gets to know you and feel the love you have for her, she will be forever greatful and return it with her soft muzzle and little nickers! I know how exciting even a tiny bit of POOP can be! Corinne


----------



## minimule (May 15, 2005)

I'm glad she is in a good home now. You're an angel to take her in and try to give her a good life now.

I had a silver dapple mare here for a while that had vision problems. I don't believe she was totally blind but I know she couldn't see well. She had been kept in a big horse stall in a barn. When I went to see her she had paced a pit in the center of the stall. It was pretty dark in there too. We brought her home and she was inseperable from this other mare. They walked everywhere together, the sorrel always a little out front. TP, the silver dapple, had really buggy eyes. I think she had that eye thing silver dapples are prone too. Scarlet was her "seeing eye horse". We only had them for a few months. Things happened and the original owner wanted them all back (4 total). Scarlet ended up dying before they left (part of the reason he wanted them back). She had parasitic encypholitis and there was nothing anyone could have done for her. We put her down to stop her suffering. Needless to say, TP was devastated. One of the other 4 was her daughter and they kind of stuck together after that. Sure wish I could have kept them.


----------



## SunQuest (May 16, 2005)

Here are the pictures of Bridgette that Jacks'thunder sent me to post for her (once again imagestation has taken it upon themselves to resize the pictures for us



). She looks like she has a really sweet personality. I am betting she will come around to warming up to you all in no time!


----------

